# Nikon D90 And Canon Speedlite 430EX



## chantal7 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nikon D90 And Canon Speedlite 430EX (this is *NOT* the II model, it's the first one)




Would it work on that camera body?


I can't find anywhere where it would say what camera it would work on :O


Friend is wondering if she can borrow it from me but we are trying to figure out if it would work with her camera.

I apologize in advance if this is not the correct place to ask!   Thank you for your help!


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2011)

Sure it will work, but no TTL, manual mode only.


----------



## chantal7 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, alright. Thank you for replying!


----------

